# No idea this lake had such big walleye!



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I had plans with a good friend to fish Lake Erie last weekend. Mother Nature had other ideas. 23 foot waves had us headed inland. We fished a lake in Coldwater Michigan. The challenge was to catch some bass and make the most of the day. We caught bass, but the big surprise was the walleye in this lake. We didn't know it had walleye and they were big ones too!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice walleye...i've never heard of a 23 foot wave on lake erie tho


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Well done Rick, thanks for sharing


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

9Left said:


> Nice walleye...i've never heard of a 23 foot wave on lake erie tho


I know! I thought about driving down to the shore to just to see what they looked like!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Whopper said:


> Well done Rick, thanks for sharing


Thanks bud! I always can count on you for the support! You just find a way to fish one way or another when you have the day off work.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> Nice walleye...i've never heard of a 23 foot wave on lake erie tho


Yep they were calling for 20 footers a week ago...


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I remember some special that Dick Goddard aired years ago.
Part of a very freak and unusual storm produced either a single, documented 30 foot wave or a series of them.
Can't quite remember the specifics. But pictures of the damage were extensive.
Rogue waves happen. Even on Erie and the other Great Lakes.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Friends family have a place on Rose, time and location are key.
During the summer the ski boats and jet ski's hurt the fishing.
Have caught some nice tiger musky there.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

G.lock said:


> Friends family have a place on Rose, time and location are key.
> During the summer the ski boats and jet ski's hurt the fishing.
> Have caught some nice tiger musky there.


That I didn't know either. I caught pike out of there years ago when I fished with Bernie Behnke that lived on the lake. I've heard over and over again about the night fishing. Ski Boats would make sense for the good night bite. Plus there isn't a ton of weeds in that lake.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

love to ice fish Rose


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Reel Thing said:


> love to ice fish Rose


I heard across from the boat ramp on the other side is good for ice fishing. I haven't ice fished there before. I have at Shaunee Shoals on Coldwater Lake. That can be pretty good at first ice.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

How do you get 23 ft waves in 22 ft of water??


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Popspastime said:


> How do you get 23 ft waves in 22 ft of water??


That was the actual forecast from 3 different offshore forecasts that day. These pics might give you and idea of how they can reach that height.

https://qz.com/576976/photos-the-massive-mountainous-waves-of-lake-erie/


----------

